# Dudas sobre micoondas



## Deniels (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola, buenas tardes amigos, os comento, tengo alguna duda y problema con un microondas lg, en el cual funciona aparentemente pero no calienta, he chequeado creo que toda la parte de potencia, es decir, a partir del transformador de alto voltaje, al cual le llegan los 220v. He chequeado el condensador, el diodo, el magnetron y el fusible de alto voltaje, aunque en este ultimo me surge una duda, he medido su continuidad con un polímetro y me da 2 ohm, nose si se considera abierto. Me surge otra duda, espero me la podais resolver, sobre una resistencia de ceramica de 30 ohm y 20w, que se situa justo antes de empezar la etapa de potencia, me gustaria saber su funcion y si es posible que sea la causa de la avería ya que esta rajada pero sigue marcando su valor cuando lo mido con el polimetro, el caso es que se calienta mucho cuando pongo a funcionar el microondas. Eso es todo amigos espero me resuelvan mis dudas, gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2013)

La "punta" del magnetrón está bien ?

No tiene continuidad entre filamento y chasis ?

Filamento si tiene continuidad ?

Como mediste el díodo ?

Como mediste el capacitor ?

El relé cierra ?


----------



## Deniels (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola dosmetros, la punta del magnetron esta en perfectas condiciones, hize las mediciones correctas con el magnetrón, el relé cierra también, el diodo lo medi poniendolo en serie con una bombila de 25w enchufado a la red y la bombilla lucia menos que enchufada directamente, con el condesandor realize lo mismo y mismo resultado, según lo que he visto en otros foros esta todo correcto, que cres que peude ser?¿ tienes idea de lo que comente sobre la resistencia de ceramica y el fusible de alta tension?¿


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2013)

La resistencia cerámica esa no se , pone foto a ver . . .

 2 Ohms para 2500 Volts , no es nada , posiblemente estés midiendo la resistencia de los cables del tester

Mediste si el bobinado de filamento tiene continuidad ?

El bobinado de alta tensión también la tiene ?


----------



## Deniels (Feb 21, 2013)

SI REALIZÉ TODAS LAS MEDIDAS que me dices y nada, ya nose que puede ser, seguire haciendo pruebas y te comentare, gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2013)

al algunos hornos que tienen otro fusible,uno aéreo entre el transformador y el cable que va al magnetron,
suele estar adentro de un plástico pegado al transformador,no es de cerámica es de vidrio el fusible ese


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 21, 2013)

Mmmmmmm,elemental mi querido watson...
Mediste o mejor dicho,comprobaste si el transformador en el secundario proporciona lo que debe?...


----------



## Deniels (Feb 21, 2013)

Eso no lo he comprobado porque entre otras cosas no quiero quedarme ahi pegado con tanta tensión, de que manera podría probarlo sin riesgo a quedarme frito?¿ el rey julien comprobé un fusible que esta entre el secundario del transformador y el condensador y esta correcto también, lo que mas me llama la atención es la resistencia de cerámica que os digo que esta antes de comenzar la etapa de potencia que se calienta mucho y esta rajado, pero al medirlo con el tester da su valor correspondiente que son 30 ohm, imagino que sera el magnetron aunque las medidas sean correctas, si se os ocurre algo decírmelo porque ya no se que puede ser, por cierto donde puedo comprar un magnetron y cuanto vale?¿ saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2013)

Verificaste que le lleguen 220 V al primario del transformador ?


----------



## Deniels (Feb 21, 2013)

Si si, lo que no verifique es en el secundario pero lo que se es que corriente si que pasa por la segunda etapa de potencia porque el condensador se carga, asique me toy volviendo loco nose ya que mas hacer!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2013)

proba con otro magnetron


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 21, 2013)

Dosme lo ultimo que podria ser es que esté funcionando mal algun switch,por ejemplo el de la puerta o falla la placa de control...
Pero si al intentar calentar algo,el horno hace el ruido normal de funcionamiento,debe estar fallando la antena...
Deniels,quiero que pruebes esta tecnica que te va a ayudar...
Pon algo congelado que tenga algo de hielo,pero que tenga un metalizado en el paquete...
Por ejemplo un paquete de salchichas,o en tu pais tambien lo conocen como hot dogs,ok...
Esos paquetes tienen un metalizado en la envoltura...
Mete un paquete de hot dogs congelado en el micro y enciendelo con temporizador en 30 segundos por ejemplo...
Si al comenzar el proceso de descongelamiento ves como chispas o rayitos entre el hielo y el plastico metalizado,entonces el horno funciona bien y el problema radica en otro lado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2013)

no entendí bien,adonde tiene que meter la salchicha,en el guia-onda? si esta diciendo que no funciona el horno.
si falla algún suich el horno no enciende,lo que si puede pasar es que uno de los dos rele ''no pegue bien'' 
,otra forma es medir el consumo del horno ,probar con otro condensador de 1 micro ,medir bien el magnetron ,aunque muchas veces mide bien y no funciona,


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 21, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no entendí bien,adonde tiene que meter la salchicha,en el guia-onda? si esta diciendo que no funciona el horno.
> si falla algún suich el horno no enciende,lo que si puede pasar es que uno de los dos rele ''no pegue bien''
> ,otra forma es medir el consumo del horno ,probar con otro condensador de 1 micro ,medir bien el magnetron ,aunque muchas veces mide bien y no funciona,



ajajajjaajajajaj yo lo decia porque como aca decian que anda pero no cocina ::|: ::|: ::|:


----------



## Tecnimaniaco (Feb 21, 2013)

Si hace hace todas sus funciones menos calentar es logico pensar que sea la antena,seria algo como funcionamiento normal del timer, del plato giratorio o del transformador que alimenta la antena, en este caso el primario seria  de 220v, chequea los micro de la puerta, los rele de la tarjeta, principalmente el que inicia la alimentacion del trafo,luego el condensador y por ultimo la antena,la mejor forma de probar la antena o magnetron sin riesgos es con una bombilla o capsula de neon 110/220v; a la cual le retiraras las paticas metalicas y seguidamente cubrir con un esmalte o pintura lo que te sobresalga de las misma, osea nada de metal expuesto, luego de que se haya secado el esmalte introduce la bombilla en el horno y ponlo en el plato e inicia un ciclo normal y veras que se enciende cuando la antena esta bien debido a la presencia de  las ondas de microondas, si en caso contrario no se enciende, es seguro que tienes problemas con la antena o esta mala, es la mejor forma de probarla sin riesgos de nada, ni para el equipo ni para ti...haz la pruebas y nos cuentas....!!!


----------



## Deniels (Feb 22, 2013)

Chicos me etoy liando con tanta salchicha y bombilla, os cuento, en el primario del transformador llegan los 220v cuando esta a maxima potencia, cuando rebajo la potencia lo que ocurre es que un ratito esta a 220v y otro ratito a 0v, imagino que esa es la función del relé y es normal verdad?¿ Por lo tanto descarto también cualquier switch d la puerta ya que llegan los 220v, centremonos en la etapa de potencia, un matiz, tengo que decir que calienta muy muy muy poquito pero parece que algo hace, pero minimo casi nada, que quiere decir esto¿ x cierto el rey julien a que dos reles te refieres, yo solo veo un rele el que controla el smunistro de tension al primario del transformador saludos.


----------



## Tecnimaniaco (Feb 22, 2013)

La tarjeta del horno posee dos reles, uno para el encendido y alimentacion del horno y el otro es para activar el trafo del magneto, recuerda que el rele se activa al inicio del timer pero lo mas probable es que tengas que cambiarlo ya que el debe estar encendido para activar el trafo.


----------



## Deniels (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola amigos que medida tiene que dar entre antena y chasis del magnetron para que este correcto?¡


----------



## Deniels (Feb 26, 2013)

Bueno veo que habeis dado por muerto el caso al igual que yo lo estaba dando hasta ayer, que finalmente se puso en marcha despues de tanto coenctar y desconectar cabless y de limpiar el microondas de grasa, asike solucinado! se acabaron mis quebraderos d*e* cabeza, gracias por vuestra repuestas!!


----------



## Tecnimaniaco (Feb 26, 2013)

El poblema que posiblemente tenias era mala conexion o sulfato en los tarminales ,ya que debido a la humedad del ambiente se genera sulfato en los terminales de los cables y eso causa mala conexion y posteriormente la falla del horno.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Mar 4, 2013)

Deniels dijo:


> Hola amigos que medida tiene que dar entre antena y chasis del magnetron para que este correcto?¡



WHATSSS?...
Que medida?
Ni por la flauta vayas a hacer la tontera de medir entre antena y chasis con el equipo encendido porque eso será lo ultimo que hagas en este mundo...
No hay una medida para eso,exepto potencia y/o estado de antena...
Un magnetron fundido=un magnetron para cambia...
De todos modos,menos mal que ya está resuelto el tema...


----------



## Deniels (Mar 13, 2013)

Yalose que no tengo que hacerlo encendido Exelsior, tengo unos minimos de conocimiento en esto jajaj, pero gracias por preocuparte por mi seguridad de todas formas, saludos!


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

Aun apagado el microondas es peligroso, extrema precauciones y cortocircuita los capacitores con unos caimanes todo el tiempo. He sabido de personas que mueren por revisar su microondas y no saber eso


----------

